# R10 Pre-Race Photos From Sebring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As we prepare for our own 12 Hour drive to Sebring, the first few photos are coming through of pre-race practice. See the full gallery as it is updated here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...bring


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Wow that R10 is still unbelievable quick.
George - those pics - are those from Fourtitude or from Audi Sport? Like to grab a really large one as a background if possible.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

I'd have to guess Audi. You can tell by how close they got to the cars in the pit area(granted, the 4T guys could've gotten that close too if they had the proper credentials). But I don't think that George or Jimmy(or anyone really from Fourtitude/VW Vortex) are down there yet, and Doug said that he was staying home and watching it there.
So, they're most likely from Audi. In fact I think that you can even get them from Audi for free or little cost(as long as you use them for editorial/educational use of course). I believe that the site is audi-motorsport.info(Remember, if you want to use the pics for other than private/educational/editorial use, ask AoA if there may be copyright issues and get permission(preferably in writing)).

_Modified by chernaudi at 8:08 PM 3-13-2007_


_Modified by chernaudi at 8:14 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

They are Audi Sport's.
Jimmy is already down there and has full photo access. 
I leave Thursday morning, driving down and will be at the track Friday morning. I'll have a full access photographer's vest, but I don't have a fire suit, so unless I borrow Jimmy's, you won't see me in the pits during the race.
From the looks of the shots above though, the flame suit may not be required during practice as none of the Audi Sport NA / Champion guys are wearing theirs in the background.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Knowing that, it wouldn't surpise me if Jimmy will be hard at work tomorrow.
And the firesuits are obvioulsy recommended, but appearently aren't required as long as the cars aren't being refueled during practice(please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

I'm here, got here yesterday afternoon. 
I'll have some photos up likely tomorrow when I get a little time.
Firesuits are only required during the race when stops are done at speed and there is refueling from the main rigs. During practice they refuel with regular dump cans and only the guys handing the fuel are required to wear the suits.
Yesterday and today are unofficial practice days, they are put on by the track, not offical test days sanctioned under IMSA. So most of the rules are out the window anyway. I was even in pit lane yesterday with shorts on which is always a no no when the series is in charge.
Tomorrow the real fun starts.
IMSA's daily report on SpeedArena. http://www.speedarena.com/news...shtml
This one is mine btw.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (.:RDriver)*

I finally figured out the weird decal arrangement on the nose of the car(car number/series decals). It's so they don't cover up the panel that covers where the adjustments are made to the torsion bars and shocks(last year's cars had the number on that panel).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Nice shot Jimmy. See you soon. I'm in DC now. We hit the road at like 6AM tomorrow morning. S4 is at the dealership (Rockville Audi in Rockville, MD) having some stuff installed and I'm sitting here in a Starbucks.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ so unless I borrow Jimmy's, you won't see me in the pits during the race.

you'd be swimming in that George


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorta related to Audi Sport... read this:
http://forums.audiworld.com/rs4b7/msgs/42698.phtml
Champion Racing just brought out a B7 RS4 to compete in the Speed World Challenge at Sebring! Anybody confirm this? Pictures!!


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

hmm.. practice sessions just ended with no listing for a Champion car in either


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm guessing right now that Champion brought it out for some testing and perhaps enter it in later this year, or just to show it off.
And there's no mention of a Champion Racing team in the competitors list on the Speed WC website at this time.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (16v)*

I doubt that they'll use the RS4, due to the lack of legal power boosting systems/equipment, and they have enough on their plate with the R10.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_I doubt that they'll use the RS4, due to the lack of legal power boosting systems/equipment.









I see no reason why they couldn't and wouldn't. Ever see their DTM cars? People said the S4 and RS6 wouldn't be competitive in years past.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Only difference with the DTM is that it's a fairly different package all together, V8 engines, RWD, etc.
Champion has managed two separate series before, (ie.: R8 and the RS6) but it just boils down to if they have enough manpower to do both at the same time I suppose.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

I'm speaking from a power perspective of the V8 motor


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh sweet. (Sorry for sorta shifting the topic from the R10 to the Champion RS4.)
























Props to Mike on AW in getting these.
http://forums.audiworld.com/rs...phtml


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

open the damn hood!


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v* »_open the damn hood!









If you did that, the team of hamsters would run away...


_Modified by R10_Telemetry at 10:37 PM 3/14/2007_


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (R10_Telemetry)*

R10_Telemetry.... you at any liberty to comment on whether Champion will be returning to the Speed GT Championship series sometime this year? As long as it's before the Toronto event (or heck even Mosport) would be nice.


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Tanner74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tanner74* »_.... you at any liberty to comment....

A tribe of cannibals would be unleashed to eat me alive if I even thought of commenting...


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (R10_Telemetry)*

The car was used for media rides today at the track.
I was told this car exhisted some time ago, but that Champion would not be entering the season with it due to their R10 program and time and money. They would possibly enter a race soemtime down the road if they could.
I havent seen it cloes, I'll see if I can get some info tomorrow.
I was at a Michelin recpetion tonight with Rod Bymaster from Audi, if I had seen info about this earlier I would have asked him about it.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Darn, thanks for the info James.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

Yeah dude, get as many pics as you can. Think that car will be around on Friday?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: (R10_Telemetry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R10_Telemetry* »_
If you did that, the team of hamsters would run away...

_Modified by R10_Telemetry at 10:37 PM 3/14/2007_


didn't your post earlier say there was nothing under it?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (16v)*

I don't think that it will race this year at least, due to the aformentioned commitment that Champion Racing has with the R10, and also notice the Michelin stickers-Toyo is the SCCA's spec tire supplier to the Speed WC/GT series. I think that it's a demo/promo car(at least for now).
I don't know(with all their motor racing prowness) why Audi can't get much more than 420 bhp out of the 4.2 V8. 5.0 OHV Ford Windsor V8s made over 600 hp in Trans Am(closer to 650-700 if it weren't for rev limiters, and are also still used in Aussie V8 Supercars), and the 4.6 Modular SOHC and DOHC(including the 5.0 "cammer" Roush/Yates built modular motors used in the Panoz Esperante GTLMs) can make that much. You'd think that power wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Some photos from yesterday and today are posted on SpeedArena.
http://www.speedarena.com/gall...ctice/


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (.:RDriver)*

Thanks for the compliments.
Spoke with Patrick from Audi PR today about the RS4. 
Its just a one off "because we can" car built by Champion. Its not built to World Challenge specs (though looks very close and could probably easily be made legal if they wanted) or anything else. Its just a very fast RS4 built very seriously with two racing seats, roll cage, carbon dash, etc, etc. They are using it for media rides.
Its on Michelin street tires.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Jimmy - any idea if they'll bring that to other events throughout the year or it was just for Sebring as it's 'relatively' close to their home.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

Have no idea, I didnt talk to anyone from Champion about it, just Audi PR. I guess its a display car, but dont know the build details.


----------

